# XM Commander install in '05 Frontier CC with Pics!



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

I installed a XM Commander satellite radio in my Frontier, and I wanted to show you guys pictures to prove that you can add a decent-looking (meaning, no plug-and-play unit with wires running everywhere) XM to your Frontier if you don't have the factory Rockford-Fosgate system and want to keep your factory head unit.

I chose the Terk XM Commander system because it creates a great clean installation. The only thing you can see inside the vehicle is the small controller unit, which I located in the tray behind the shift lever. The unit comes with a remote control, so you never need to reach for the controller unit -- it only serves as a display. Instead of mounting the controller, I bought a gel pad used for keeping loose change in place and set it on that -- it works wonderfully, and it won't mess up the interior.

The XM Commander can be wired into a head unit either with a set of RCA inputs or with a wired FM modulator that cuts off the antenna signal when activated. Since I have the factory base head unit, I had to use the FM modulator (unlike my last vehicle, which I used a PIE interface adapter to connect the RCA inputs). I was surprised -- the wired modulator sounds pretty darn good. It certainly exceeded my expectations.

As you can see, the antenna is located on the roof of the vehicle near the cargo light. I removed the cargo light and ran the antenna wire through the headliner at the rear of the interior and underneath the trim pieces to underneath the front passenger seat, where the receiver is located. This was much easier than you might expect. To remove the cargo light, remove the two large plastic caps on the rear headliner and use an 8mm deep socket to remove the two nuts holding the cargo light assembly in place.

The XM Commander requires 12V constant and switched power. I tapped both of the 12V outlet plugs in the dash (top is switched, bottom is constant). Simply remove the four screws holding the glove box in place and you'll have plenty of room to tap the wires. I then ran the power wires (and the FM modulator wire) behind the glove box, down the kick plate, and underneath the door sill trim (there's a built-in cable channel underneath the door sill. The sill trim is very easy to remove and reinstall. I then ran the wires under the carpet and connected everything to the receiver and located it under the front passenger seat (ahead of the heater duct so it won't torch it!).

I'm thrilled with the setup! The sound is much better than I thought, and I don't have one of those gaudy plug-and-play setups that mounts the unit in something like a cupholder and plugs into the cigarette lighter. In all, it took about 4 hours to complete. Hope you guys find the info helpful!!!!


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> I installed a XM Commander satellite radio in my Frontier, and I wanted to show you guys pictures to prove that you can add a decent-looking (meaning, no plug-and-play unit with wires running everywhere) XM to your Frontier if you don't have the factory Rockford-Fosgate system and want to keep your factory head unit.
> 
> I chose the Terk XM Commander system because it creates a great clean installation. The only thing you can see inside the vehicle is the small controller unit, which I located in the tray behind the shift lever. The unit comes with a remote control, so you never need to reach for the controller unit -- it only serves as a display. Instead of mounting the controller, I bought a gel pad used for keeping loose change in place and set it on that -- it works wonderfully, and it won't mess up the interior.
> 
> ...


Looks great! :thumbup: I'm ready to upgrade from my roady 2 to something a little better. I wonder if I can run my antenna through like you did. I'll have to look because I think in the older frontiers, the bolts holding the third brake light are on the outside. How long have you had XM radio (not the unit)now? I've had it for over a year now and love it. I'm completely satisfied with it and don't and probably never will have the desire to down grade to sirius. I think it is hilarious how sirius lost their exclusive rights to the NHL after the season was cancelled last year(I'm a big hockey fan) I can rarely ever see the games with the teams I want to see play on tv when they are playing. As far as the NFL, I can't listen to it on the radio anyways, I gotta see the action.

This may be off topic, but I had heard that sirius radio might be censored soon because of poor channel blocking. Does anyone know if there is any truth to this? If so, it would be back to the old days of Howard complaining about being censored.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

mitchell35758 said:


> Looks great! :thumbup: I'm ready to upgrade from my roady 2 to something a little better. I wonder if I can run my antenna through like you did. I'll have to look because I think in the older frontiers, the bolts holding the third brake light are on the outside. How long have you had XM radio (not the unit)now?


I don't know exactly how the cargo light hooks up on the pre-2005 models, but I'm sure you can figure how how to get it loose if you play with it for a while. Running the antenna wire underneath the headliner was much easier than I thought it would be.

I've also had XM for over a year, but I pulled the Commander out of my old vehicle when I swapped in July, and didn't put it into my truck until last week. To be honest, I forgot about it, but I realized last month I was still paying for the subscription when I looked at my credit card bill! Now that I've hooked it back up, I realize how much I missed it.

I don't know if Sirius can be censored for poor channel blocking, because it's still a pay service. Of course, I've been wrong before...


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm a big fan of sirius satellite radio, the channel selection is fine for me, and it typically has all the channels I need to listen to, however i haven't tried out XM, nor have I see the service... I chose sirius because the place where I get my Audio gear carries it.
I'll definitely be looking at installing my Antenna the same way when I stop being so lazy and get around to it. 
Props to the nice job!
:thumbup:


----------



## mdaugherty (Feb 14, 2006)

Good info. I am going to move my sirius Sigma antennae further away from the cargo light like yours. I think that is giving me some drop out.
Mike D


----------

